
Bybrand and Rebrandly (Shorten links inside email signatures) - bybrand
https://www.bybrand.io/blog/en/rebrandly-integration/
======
Nextgrid
TLDR: spyware that allows the sender to stalk who's clicked on their e-mail
signature.

A fine contribution to society that will no doubt make it better. /s

~~~
bybrand
Hi Nextgrid, Yes, that's the idea of integration.

~~~
Nextgrid
Thanks for the honesty and lack of bullshit reply, but yeah, I’m not a fan.
I’m already worried of clicking any link from my emails because everything
seems to be cloaked behind creepy tracking links so I can’t really support a
company advertising the same.

